# Hello from Alabama



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi everyone - Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm in northern Alabama and have been involved in Quarter Horses my entire life, showing in multiple classes at various levels. I am just getting back into it after school took over my life for a few years. Glad to be here!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF nice to have you on here!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, sandsarita! 
Have fun posting!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome


----------

